# اريد مساعده لجل الاسايمنت a modern top loading automatic washing machine



## مريم المقبالي (8 مايو 2011)

ارجوكم ساعدوني في حل الاسامنت التسليم بالاربعاء 

1-water level control with user selectable option, the user can select high, Medium, or low level before starting the machine . 
2-the machine controller provides 20different cloth washing programs so the user can select any of them to run, each program provides different cycle time .
3- water heating up to 80Cwith temperature control, the user can set the required temperature before starting the machine . 
4- cloth washing is improved by automatically switching the rotational direction of the washing machine drum to be either clockwise "CW" direction or counter clockwise "CCW"direction at each 30 seconds intervals . the speed of drum in both directions is achieved by AC motor that runs at 720 rpm . 
5-water drain is achieved by automatic control . 
6-clothes are spin dried at a speed of 1450 rpm using a dedicated AC motor . 
7- the machine use single phase AC 220v , 50hz power . 
a-develop a detailed "Block Diagram" for such machine . 
b-write the control steps of such machine operation by assuming a proper sequence of the cloth washing task. 
c- briefly explain how each actuator in such machine is controlled . 
d- determine :
1-number of poles that each of the two AC motors has . 
2- the slip value of each of the two motors?


----------



## zamalkawi (8 مايو 2011)

أرى أن تبدئي بعرض محاولاتك للحل، وما الذي لا تفهميه في السؤال، وما الذي يصعب عليك إجابته
أما طلب المساعدة بدون توضيح نوع المساعدة المطلوبة، فلا أظن أن هذه هو الأسلوب الأمثل


----------



## مريم المقبالي (9 مايو 2011)

1- يوضع الغسيل 
2- نحدد مستوى الماء 
3- نحدد درجة الحراره 
4- بعد تشغيل الغساله يفتح صمام الماء تلقائي يسمح بمرور الماء داخل غساله فينزل الماءالي غساله حتي يصل الي مستويالمطلوب 
5-الموتور الموجود فالغساله يمنع مرور الماء عندما يصل الي مستوى المطلوب 
6- ويسمح بداء عملية الغسيل بعد توصيل بالتيار الكهربائي الي المحرك الرئيسي فيدور المحرك بسرعه بطيئه في اتجاه عقارب الساعه لمدة 30 ثانيه بعدها يفصل الموتور التيار لمده قصيره ثم يعور للبداء بعملية الغسيل لكن عكس عقارب الساعه في نفس السرعه ويستمر هكذا لمده يحدده التايمر 
7- يقوم الموتور بتوصيل تيار الي سخان اثناء مدة التقليب فيعمل على رفع درجة حرارة الماء 
8- يقوم الموتور بتفريغ الغساله من الماء للبداء بعصر الملابس 
of pals= 120 *f \n 
120*50\720= 8.33 =8 
n=120*50\8 
n=750
s=Sn-S\Sn 
s=750-720\750
s=0,o4
nmpor of pals=120*50\1450
=4,12
n=120*50\4
=1500
s=Sn-s\Sn
s=1500-1450\1500
0.033
هذا الي عرفت احله لبلك ديجرام ما عرفت كيف اسويه والسؤالc بعد ما عرفته


----------



## zamalkawi (9 مايو 2011)

بالنسبة للجزئية D فلم أراجع على الحل، ولكنه يبدو صحيحا
بالنسبة للجزئية C أظن أن عليك أولا أن تسردي كافة ال actuators في الماكينة، ثم تفكري في كيفية التحكم في كل منهم
على سبيل المثال ما يحضرني الآن، لديك الموتور الأول، ولاحظي أنه يتحرك في الاتجاهين، أي أن التحكم به يتطلب عكس الاتجاه، ولديك الموتور الثاتي، وعليك أن تفكري كيف ستتحكمين بهما، هل عن طريق كونتاكتور، أم ترياك، أم ماذا، الخيارات عديدة وعليك أن تفكري في الأنسب ولديك محبس الماء، وهو أيضا يتم التحكم به أوتوماتيكيا، وعليك أن تفكري هل هو فقط فتح/غلق، أم أنه يجب أيضا التحكم في درجة الفتح
هذه مجرد أفكار للحل وليست الحل ذاته
ولكن أظن أن عليك أولا أن تسردي ال actuators المختلفة، بعدها تفكري في كيفية التحكم في كل منهم على حد، حسب وظيفته، ووسائل التحكم المتاحة
بالنسبة للجزء الأول من إجابتك، أظن أنها خاصة بالجزئية B، وأظن أنها جيدة، ولكن أرى أن تركزي في إجابتك أكثر على جوانب التحكم
بالنسبة للجزئية A فلم فلم أفهم بالضبط ما المقصود بالسؤال، ولكن المخطط الصندوقي blocl diagram يكون في صورة رسم وليس كلام


----------



## zamalkawi (12 مايو 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t263289.html


----------



## سديرالكندي (15 مايو 2011)

مريم المقبالي قال:


> ارجوكم ساعدوني في حل الاسامنت التسليم بالاربعاء
> 
> 1-water level control with user selectable option, the user can select high, Medium, or low level before starting the machine .
> 2-the machine controller provides 20different cloth washing programs so the user can select any of them to run, each program provides different cycle time .
> ...


:10:
Go and ask Prof Ghassan Al-Kindi
:73:


----------

